# High white cell count in urine



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Emily

Please could l ask you what this could mean, the dau only said it was high and never gave me any levels but said to drink lots over this weekend and cranberry juice too! 

Then go in on Monday for a repeat mid stream sample to be re testested. 

Thanks


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

White cells are the things in your blood that fight infection, so usually, if they are increased, it means there is some infection. I was told recently by a practice nurse that its been found that cranberry juice doesn't have a great deal of effect, and barley water is more recommended now to flush out your urinary system.  It doesn't sound like a bad infection as they usually state which antibiotics to use. The next test will give you a clearer picture,

All the best,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

thank you emily 

just as well as l dont like cranberry juice, but bought 3 cartons so might as well use them right? 

or would you say its better to switch to the barley water instead, have drank 3 litres of water yesterday so aiming for the same today


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It won't do harm to have the cranberry juice, although there will be a lot of natural sugars in it, but it has been found that barley water is effective in helping, so it might be an idea to get some,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

